# New to chickens



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

He'll flocks.
I'm looking for blue jerseys 








The BarnYard. | Facebook


Welcome to the Barn yard. Chickens, ducks, geese, other barn feather birds and flocks are welcome. Sales, trade, adopt, coops, cages, feeds, etc, are acceptable. Cock fighters are NOT welcomed....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

The BarnYard. | Facebook


Welcome to the Barn yard. Chickens, ducks, geese, other barn feather birds and flocks are welcome. Sales, trade, adopt, coops, cages, feeds, etc, are acceptable. Cock fighters are NOT welcomed....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow! Welcome to the forum! Hope your breeding goes well..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We would prefer if you posted pics to the forum. Most of us are not on FB.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 41638


This is my Golden Comet Maggie. She started laying on the day she was 14 weeks old and has not missed a single day. She is now 11 months old. If you want really good layers these are the ones for you. I will be getting more Golden Comets in the future. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

HSJ07 said:


> This is my Golden Comet Maggie. She started laying on the day she was 14 weeks old and has not missed a single day. She is now 11 months old. If you want really good layers these are the ones for you. I will be getting more Golden Comets in the future. Welcome to the Forum.


Is she also a lap chicken? 😁


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Is she also a lap chicken? 😁


Yes she is. All but my Australorp sit on my lap. My Barred Rock must have at least a 10-20 minute back rub a couple of times each day. Maggie started several days ago wanting a back rub daily. The others will sit in my lap awhile but these two girls want back rubs, Never knew my chicken coop would be massage parlor for hens,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's amazing what we learn about them when we can have one on one interactions with them.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks.
I'm raising Golden comets, Blue giants, Buffs and Easter Eggers.
Here's my 4 months old comets.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

The Barn Yard.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dodoman said:


> Thanks.
> I'm raising Golden comets, Blue giants, Buffs and Easter Eggers.
> Here's my 4 months old comets.
> View attachment 41643


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

You will have plenty of beautiful big brown eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been thinking about this. I don't think I've known anyone in all the years I've had chickens that jumped in this big right from the start and not have it be a commercial setup.

Just how did this happen @Dodoman?


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

LoL.

I start big.
Expectation loss 30 %.
1.00 a chick, take all.
You should see how many cases of water I keep in my room.Log into Facebook


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you should not have a 30% loss. If you are providing everything they need, which it looked like you are, your losses should be a great deal less than that.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

First week of raising chick, I lost 5 out of 22.
So I'm figuring 30% losses give or take on new hatchlings.
Picked up 25 last week, 1 died 2 missing already.
Snakes, squirrels, sick bird.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Here's a picture of last week, gopher snake hanging around the chicken pen.
I held it by its tail.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too bad your dog won't help keep them under control. Not all dogs are snake dogs though.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

I would rather keep the gopher snakes around and lose a few chicks.
I have alot of rodents as well. 
Reduce population. 
I hear the male roos kill snakes. Is that true?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The snake has to be small enough. The hens will also kill them if they're small enough.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, that's good news.


----------

